# My new Stihl 260 pro



## Mule (Mar 13, 2010)

I am new to the forum and I am enjoying it very much.Just today I ordered my new 260 pro chainsaw with 16" bar.I have owned other saws before but this is my first Stihl.I wanted a saw in the "PRO" class and the 260 really appealed to me.It will be in next week.I have ten acres upstate New York and will be using the saw for care of my woodlot and firewood cutting.I did my homework on the saw and most opinions were positive,a few negative,but that seems to be the way it is when seeking comments on saws.Any advise on the care and break in of my 260 would be helpful.Thanks.


----------



## Treecutr (Mar 13, 2010)

what part of upstate NY? how far from Albany, and which direction. Maybe it's close enough for me to come by and give you a hand.


----------



## fishercat (Mar 13, 2010)

*cancel your order ASAP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1*

do yourself a favor and get the Husky 346xp 50cc edition and you'll be a lot happier.

Not to mention it doesn't have those GAY flippy caps.


----------



## treeslayer (Mar 13, 2010)

fishercat said:


> do yourself a favor and get the Husky 346xp 50cc edition and you'll be a lot happier.
> 
> Not to mention it doesn't have those GAY flippy caps.



Guess the FishinCat don't like stihls, huh?


----------



## Rudedog (Mar 13, 2010)

fishercat said:


> do yourself a favor and get the Husky 346xp 50cc edition and you'll be a lot happier./QUOTE]
> 
> I was thinking of getting one of these Husky 346xp. Is $450.00 NIB a good price?


----------



## Treecutr (Mar 13, 2010)

you mean those " gay flip caps" that dont rattle loose like on my buddies huskacrapa. LOL It's ok, my sister has a Husky too, most women do, just like Ford trucks


Seriously, I have used a husky recently, had no choice, it was an unplanned trimming at buddies house, it was fine. One big complaint he's had is that the choke, and on/off switch are too easy to snap off, he has at least one broke off on every saw, and has to use needle nose to to pull on his choke.


----------



## fishercat (Mar 13, 2010)

*I have several Huskies.*



Treecutr said:


> you mean those " gay flip caps" that dont rattle loose like on my buddies huskacrapa. LOL It's ok, my sister has a Husky too, most women do, just like Ford trucks



I have no trouble with anything rattling loose on my Huskies. The muffler rattles loose all the time on my Stihl MS200t. Does that make you feel any better?

I like and own some Stihls, The MS260 is just out dated and over priced.

$450 is a good price for the 346xp. Just make sure it's the new 50cc model.


----------



## Treecutr (Mar 13, 2010)

Hey, I'm just saying I've NEVER EVER had an issue with a stihl, but have never owned a husky, if the price was right I'd think about getting one. They are both great brands, so either way you can't go wrong really. Rattled off a muffler, wow.


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (Mar 13, 2010)

congrats on the new saw,an exc. choice! 260 pro is THE lightest,most nimble saw in the class. not the most powerful,but definately the lightest. had you bought a 346xp,you would have been rewarded with the following:
* it is the most powerful in class,@3.5-3.7 hp,depending who you talk to.

*it is also quite porky @ 11.2lbs
*it has absolutely junk controls that break easily,unless a women runs it
*the plastic is cheap and flimsy,it is very poor quality
*it has a 1970's dated outboard clutch,which makes service a real pain
*it will have no parts availability in 10-15yrs
*it will also have zero resale in 20yrs.,026's in good cond. still bring 300.00 on a regular basis.
*husky wishes it had something as innovative as those flippy caps,you can fuel & oil a stihl,before you can even find a scrench to get the caps off that husky
*it would also have a cat muffler that is no good,some say to change it out,just what i want to do. put a 50.00 muffler on an already pricey saw.
*so,i my opinion 2 good choices made here,you bought a 260pro,you didn't buy a 346xp,which everyone says is so great. and yes,i have spent a fair amount of time on both saws, i'll take my 260pro any day of the week, old design or not.


----------



## tree md (Mar 13, 2010)

Love my 260. Been using them since they were the 026. Great limbing saw and can be very nice in the tree when I have wood too big for the 200T, 14" bar but the 361, 20" bar would be overkill. I have a 16" bar on my 260 as well.

Hate the flippy caps on all new Stihls. Worst thing they ever came out with.


----------



## ozarktreeman (Mar 13, 2010)

STIHLTHEDEERE said:


> congrats on the new saw,an exc. choice! 260 pro is THE lightest,most nimble saw in the class. not the most powerful,but definately the lightest. had you bought a 346xp,you would have been rewarded with the following:
> * it is the most powerful in class,@3.5-3.7 hp,depending who you talk to.
> 
> *it is also quite porky @ 11.2lbs
> ...



:agree2: I have a 260 pro and it's a great saw,no troubles and I don't seem to loose the caps.

Stihl rocks and Husky Blows.


Where have I heard that before.lol


----------



## Rudedog (Mar 13, 2010)

STIHLTHEDEERE said:


> congrats on the new saw,an exc. choice! 260 pro is THE lightest,most nimble saw in the class. not the most powerful,but definately the lightest. had you bought a 346xp,you would have been rewarded with the following:
> * it is the most powerful in class,@3.5-3.7 hp,depending who you talk to.
> 
> *it is also quite porky @ 11.2lbs
> ...



However subjective, powerful argument.


----------



## tree md (Mar 13, 2010)

Mule said:


> I am new to the forum and I am enjoying it very much.Just today I ordered my new 260 pro chainsaw with 16" bar.I have owned other saws before but this is my first Stihl.I wanted a saw in the "PRO" class and the 260 really appealed to me.It will be in next week.I have ten acres upstate New York and will be using the saw for care of my woodlot and firewood cutting.I did my homework on the saw and most opinions were positive,a few negative,but that seems to be the way it is when seeking comments on saws.Any advise on the care and break in of my 260 would be helpful.Thanks.



Been awhile since I have read the documentation on a new Stihl but if I remember correctly you don't want to run it wide open when it is new unless you have it in wood. Once your into wood and cutting you can let it rip but I'm pretty sure you want to burn a few tanks through it before you run it wide open when not cutting. I usually burn a few tanks through mine then retune it by ear.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Mar 13, 2010)

its a great saw tom trees


----------



## bowtechmadman (Mar 13, 2010)

Tom Trees did ya cut the pile of wood w/ a husky then pose that 260 there? Don't tell me that bar has been in any wood.
I have the 026, 346xp and the 5100, let's just say the 346 isn't going anywhere.
Good luck w/ breaking in your new saw...run her like a stole it.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Mar 14, 2010)

bowtechmadman said:


> Tom Trees did ya cut the pile of wood w/ a husky then pose that 260 there? Don't tell me that bar has been in any wood.
> I have the 026, 346xp and the 5100, let's just say the 346 isn't going anywhere.
> Good luck w/ breaking in your new saw...run her like a stole it.



we dont used junk huskys and yes we cut 100 cords a year i have more saws tom trees


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (Mar 14, 2010)

not gonna set here and say huskys are junk,they are not. i am just simply stating the obvious differences between the ms260 and the 346xp.


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Mar 14, 2010)

I've had a trouble free year with my 260 on the right of ways and side work. I have both huskijunkers and stihl. Hoping to phase out the huskies to dust collectors in the corner. There is no question where the finer engineering, materials, and overall quality is. Husky has good power...they are just junk by comparison. Sure...there will always be a place in my heart for my 365, but I haven't anymore time for such a high maintenance fatty when I can get busy with a little hottie.

Your money was well spent...and so will your time now be.


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Mar 14, 2010)

STIHLTHEDEERE said:


> not gonna set here and say huskys are junk,they are not. i am just simply stating the obvious differences between the ms260 and the 346xp.



How much time have you wasted running them huskies. They are pro saws, but relative junk in comparison.

I've had them both apart, and there is no question stihl is in a class by itself.

I wanted to be a husky fan...really I did. But I bought that first stihl and was healed. A year later with the 260, and all i want is to go into town and grab that 460 and save for the 660.....not to mention the 200t.(a choir of angels singing in the backround)


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (Mar 14, 2010)

i am deffinately a stihl man,but i just picked a new 2156(which is very nice,and for sale),and have ran a 346xp for several hours. i am not gonna call anyones stuff junk. i will say in my opinion,stihl has no equal in the pro market.


----------



## highpointtree (Mar 14, 2010)

I have an MS260 but it doesn't have the PRO decal on it. is there a differance other than not having a decal? oh yea, no deco either!! but is the P&C the same?


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Mar 14, 2010)

STIHLTHEDEERE said:


> i am deffinately a stihl man,but i just picked a new 2156(which is very nice,and for sale),and have ran a 346xp for several hours. i am not gonna call anyones stuff junk. i will say in my opinion,stihl has no equal in the pro market.



I have run huskies for a couple of years year around in all conditions....let's just say its a good thing I'm handy with the tools. I'm so impressed by the one and so disappointed with the other that I'm now at that point where I'm willing to call them relative junk. 

The quality of support around here is equally embarassing. 

I'm sure I'd be in better humor if I had only run them for several hours or had nothing to compare them to. There is no doubt they are a pro saw, but what a step down. I would that husky be a better crafted saw on account of what they have to offer otherwise.


----------



## Beefie (Mar 14, 2010)

Welcome to A.S. you made a fine choice in the 260 PRO. I have one set up with a 16" bar and 3/8" chain, and my buddy just bought one 2 weeks ago and set his up with a 16" bar and .325 chain. His is still breaking his in. 

Make sure you read your owners manual for brake in procedures, I want to say you don't run the saw at WOT for a certain period of time, can't remember how long. The more tanks of gas you get to run thru it the more power it seem's to develop. It took my saw about 15 tanks to really get it feeling nice.

Congratulations on the new saw , Remember to were your PPE while cutting , stay safe.

Beefie


----------



## peterc38 (Mar 14, 2010)

highpointtree said:


> I have an MS260 but it doesn't have the PRO decal on it. is there a differance other than not having a decal? oh yea, no deco either!! but is the P&C the same?



I think the 3 differences are:

The MS260 Pro has an adjustable oiler and decomp valve and the decal 

MS260 standard model does not.


----------



## peterc38 (Mar 14, 2010)

Lot of brand wars going on here but I have both the MS260 Pro and the 346XP and I like 'em both... a lot .

To the OP, I see a 70cc saw in your future as well! :greenchainsaw:


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (Mar 14, 2010)

i say put er' in the wood,and drop the hammer! i break my saws in exactly how i run them,WOT. if they won't take it when they are new,the never will. you may want to rum them a tad rich for the first few tanks.


----------



## logbutcher (Mar 14, 2010)

Good choice for a PRO 50cc saw. You'll love it. 

As the back wears, one needs a lighter but Stihl torguey saw. Over the years the 044, 028 has been replaced by a now 8 year old MS260 
(forget the MS260 PRO--same saw just with decompress and oil adjust male t___s). It's been muffler modded, with NO, repeat, NO mechanical problems in hard and too often stupid use, like dropping it 20 feet into water.

Forget the Forest Gumps dissing the "flippy caps. ( Hey : where did this "gay" thing come from ? They're just a tool. We got some projection dysfunctionality ? :monkey 

Those self-sealing, non tool caps are better than silicone implants. You only make the mistake once of not inserting them the correct way. WHEN USED CORRECTLY they're removable with mittens ( yes, Msr. Fisher, we do wear them in below zero cutting. )

No need to get out the scrench. Nicely engineered design for filter cleaning or plug removal. The Husky 346 series is a great saw---tricky without technique. And, they have reliability problems, particularly the newer models.

Yes, the 260/026 is an older design. It does the job.....well. Go to it.

JMNSHO


----------



## Billy_Bob (Mar 14, 2010)

The 260 is a very high quality saw. I have one of these too. I must say I don't pay much attention to this saw, but that is a good thing! That means it starts right up and runs well, so I have never needed to give it any "attention"!

You might want to get the Stihl "Chain Saw Safety, Operation & Maintenance" DVD here...
http://www.stihldealer.net/videolibrary/

This will show you how to safely operate chainsaws, properly sharpen the chains, etc.

Read the directions as to starting.

Also it is worth it to get the Stihl HP Ultra synthetic 2-Cycle Engine Oil you add to the gas. (Most expensive kind, but worth every penny because it keeps the engine clean - prevents "carbon" build-up.)
http://www.stihlusa.com/lubricants/twocycleoil.html#ultra

If you don't use that synthetic 2-Cycle engine oil and get carbon build up, then you can later add Seafoam to the gas (to decarbon), but either way you pay. 

(I'm cheap and learned the hard way!)


----------



## Art Vandelay (Mar 14, 2010)

STIHLTHEDEERE said:


> congrats on the new saw,an exc. choice! 260 pro is THE lightest,most nimble saw in the class. not the most powerful,but definately the lightest. had you bought a 346xp,you would have been rewarded with the following:
> * it is the most powerful in class,@3.5-3.7 hp,depending who you talk to.
> 
> *it is also quite porky @ 11.2lbs
> ...



I think you have completely lost your mind.


----------



## jbighump (Mar 14, 2010)

you'll love the 260, iknow cause i love mine. its light and powerfull not to mention reliable.


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (Mar 14, 2010)

Art Vandelay said:


> I think you have completely lost your mind.[/QUOTE tell me how so,if those statements are not fact,please correct me.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Mar 14, 2010)

STIHLTHEDEERE said:


> congrats on the new saw,an exc. choice! 260 pro is THE lightest,most nimble saw in the class. not the most powerful,but definately the lightest. had you bought a 346xp,you would have been rewarded with the following:
> * it is the most powerful in class,@3.5-3.7 hp,depending who you talk to.
> 
> *it is also quite porky @ 11.2lbs Light unless you are a three year old girl
> ...


Completely biased opinion

I've never ran a ms 260 and am sure it's a fine saw. You just threw the 346 under the bus like its a piece of Chinese Wal-mart junk. You're a Stihl head which is fine but there a plenty of great saws out there that don't come with that expensive orange and white paint.


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (Mar 14, 2010)

Art Vandelay said:


> Completely biased opinion
> 
> I've never ran a ms 260 and am sure it's a fine saw. You just threw the 346 under the bus like its a piece of Chinese Wal-mart junk. You're a Stihl head which is fine but there a plenty of great saws out there that don't come with that expensive orange and white paint.


and if you read my posts i clealy state that it is my opinion. there is fact in that post also!


----------



## Art Vandelay (Mar 14, 2010)

STIHLTHEDEERE said:


> and if you read my posts i clealy state that it is my opinion. there is fact in that post also!



I didn't see any fact after 11.2 pounds, only opinion.


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Mar 14, 2010)

STIHLTHEDEERE said:


> and if you read my posts i clealy state that it is my opinion. there is fact in that post also!



i saw a fact...the plastic is certainly higher grade on the stihl. That chincy plastic on the husky is half of my problems at least.


----------



## fishercat (Mar 14, 2010)

*all hog wash!*



STIHLTHEDEERE said:


> congrats on the new saw,an exc. choice! 260 pro is THE lightest,most nimble saw in the class. not the most powerful,but definately the lightest. had you bought a 346xp,you would have been rewarded with the following:
> * it is the most powerful in class,@3.5-3.7 hp,depending who you talk to.
> 
> *it is also quite porky @ 11.2lbs
> ...



you better check your facts before you spout off.I use my 346 xp commercially as well as several other guys I know.no one has had any problems with the controls breaking.

Stihl is notorious for discontinuing parts.

My dealer has a 346xp without a cat muffler as we speak. as well as several other 
dealers in the area.

I don't need a scrench to get my caps off.

I like outboard clucthes.less crap gets caked up behind them and the help hold the bar while changing the chain,


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Mar 14, 2010)

STIHLTHEDEERE said:


> congrats on the new saw,an exc. choice! 260 pro is THE lightest,most nimble saw in the class. not the most powerful,but definately the lightest. had you bought a 346xp,you would have been rewarded with the following:
> * it is the most powerful in class,@3.5-3.7 hp,depending who you talk to.
> 
> *it is also quite porky @ 11.2lbs
> ...



That made me want to say....OOOORAH!


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (Mar 14, 2010)

look, i am not gonna argue about this. this is a forum where we all are able to express our opinion,fact to some,opinion to others. i simply stated some things about a 346xp as i see them,nothing more.if you have a 346,and like it great,if you own a 260pro and like it great. now,that being said,in my opinion, there is reason that STIHL IS THE #1 SELLING CHAINSAW WORLD WIDE! lol


----------



## Art Vandelay (Mar 14, 2010)

STIHLTHEDEERE said:


> look, i am not gonna argue about this. this is a forum where we all are able to express our opinion,fact to some,opinion to others. i simply stated some things about a 346xp as i see them,nothing more.if you have a 346,and like it great,if you own a 260pro and like it great. now,that being said,in my opinion, there is reason that STIHL IS THE #1 SELLING CHAINSAW WORLD WIDE! lol



And if you don't own a 346 xp great, but don't come on here trashing it.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Mar 14, 2010)

Stihlofadeal64 said:


> That made me want to say....OOOORAH!




Says the sthilhead who has never ran any other say before.:deadhorse:


----------



## Burvol (Mar 14, 2010)

*Stihl-Erectile-Syndrome*

It's common here. Erections from Stihl products, sign of being asexual, ect. 

There is something to be said in what I have seen the last 5-10 years. Husky is gaining a lot of traction in the woods, and with tree companies, proffesional users. Good reason for that. They run, and run. With power!


----------



## bluestem (Mar 14, 2010)

I don't know about all these guys going back and forth, but I see a future case of CAD in the works!! In no time at all you will be back at the dealer looking at the 441 or the 460! Have fun and be safe out in the woods.


----------



## highpointtree (Mar 14, 2010)

OK, for all the guys and gals that are the stihl experts..... I will ask this question again. what is the differance between a MS260 and a MS260 PRO. if you really know and back up the 260's then this should be an easy question. I have asked it several times and no one jumps in with an answer. will someone please elaborate.


----------



## Burvol (Mar 14, 2010)

highpointtree said:


> OK, for all the guys and gals that are the stihl experts..... I will ask this question again. what is the differance between a MS260 and a MS260 PRO. if you really know and back up the 260's then this should be an easy question. I have asked it several times and no one jumps in with an answer. will someone please elaborate.



I'm a husky guy and I can tell you. One is for suckers, and one is for suckers with a small Johnson :greenchainsaw:


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (Mar 14, 2010)

highpointtree said:


> OK, for all the guys and gals that are the stihl experts..... I will ask this question again. what is the differance between a MS260 and a MS260 PRO. if you really know and back up the 260's then this should be an easy question. I have asked it several times and no one jumps in with an answer. will someone please elaborate.



MS260 PRO:ADJ. OILER,DECOMP. VALVE,PRO STICKER non of these things are a big deal on a 50cc saw
MS260: NON ADJ OILER,NO DECOMP VALVE this model is no longer available for sale,some dealers are closing them out for 400.00. they are just as good of saw,just not as fancy that is all.


----------



## highpointtree (Mar 14, 2010)

Burvol said:


> I'm a husky guy and I can tell you. One is for suckers, and one is for suckers with a small Johnson :greenchainsaw:



thank you, but just how did you become an expert with suckers and johnson's



STIHLTHEDEERE said:


> MS260 PRO:ADJ. OILER,DECOMP. VALVE,PRO STICKER non of these things are a big deal on a 50cc saw
> MS260: NON ADJ OILER,NO DECOMP VALVE this model is no longer available for sale,some dealers are closing them out for 400.00. they are just as good of saw,just not as fancy that is all.



thank you sir, rep on the way, catch ya later with the rep, our higher up's say I must spread it around. can I put the adjustable oiler in the ms260 if I want?


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (Mar 14, 2010)

some have put the adj oiler on non pro model. but i have also heard that the non adj. oiler does a better job. i only run 16" bars on mine,so i have no trouble. but i would bet that 20",would a little on the dry side. some of the newer stihls' seem to be a little stingy w/oil.if had to guess, i would say that your non adj. oiler would be just fine.


----------



## Nosmo (Mar 14, 2010)

*MS 260Pro*

I am happy with my 260 Pro. I have an 18" and 16" bar and if I need to use the longer bar I just switch to it. I did use it earlier this week when I cut a tree with a 26" trunk.

I have a MS 250C which I also like -- my dealer told me if you like your 250 you're gonna love this 260 Pro. I'm not in love with it but I am mighty proud to own it.

Nosmo


----------



## peterc38 (Mar 14, 2010)

highpointtree said:


> OK, for all the guys and gals that are the stihl experts..... I will ask this question again. what is the differance between a MS260 and a MS260 PRO. if you really know and back up the 260's then this should be an easy question. I have asked it several times and no one jumps in with an answer. will someone please elaborate.




I answered that, check post #24


----------



## Burvol (Mar 14, 2010)

highpointtree said:


> thank you, but just how did you become an expert with suckers and johnson's
> 
> 
> 
> thank you sir, rep on the way, catch ya later with the rep, our higher up's say I must spread it around. can I put the adjustable oiler in the ms260 if I want?



Reading posts like these, about midget saws


----------



## Mule (Mar 14, 2010)

*Appreciate the feedback*

Wow,I did not realize how much disagreement there would be between the Stihl and husky camps.Before I ordered the 260 I did consider the huskies and the 346XP.I was actually allowed to try the 346 and it felt smooth and solid.It was a close call for me.However,I altimately decided on the Stihl because it just seemed to be a notch higher in quality.But I will say this,I think that both companies offer supurb products.One thing I am curious about is the longevity and parts availibility.How long does a saw like the 260 go (under normal, respectable use)before they need pistons and rings and such.I am not one to ruthlessly beat up my equipment,so my tools last a long time.I have seen people beat the heck out of these saws,and it is amazing how much abuse they can take.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Mar 14, 2010)

if you beat your eq it will beat you that's simple in 36 years in the tree biz i have never replace the pistons or rings keep your oil right tom trees


----------



## coppersnowblue (Mar 14, 2010)

Congrats on the 260 it will be a good saw regardless of what anyone says and welcome to the sight.


----------



## HARRY BARKER (Mar 14, 2010)

Burvol said:


> Reading posts like these, about midget saws


midget saws? please explain.


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Mar 14, 2010)

Art Vandelay said:


> Says the sthilhead who has never ran any other say before.:deadhorse:



Actually I have ran a number of other saws. And to set the record straight
I looked at a 346Xp strato version the last time I was at a dealer. I would actually love to run one. I'm not bashing just joining in the 'fun-of-the-forum."
Life's too short to be bitter. I admittedly love my Stihl saws, and thanks for the comment. Have a great week. 
Tommy


----------



## Mule (Mar 14, 2010)

Hey Tomtrees,thanks for the pic.Good quality.


----------



## fishercat (Mar 14, 2010)

*strato 346xp?*



Stihlofadeal64 said:


> Actually I have ran a number of other saws. And to set the record straight
> I looked at a 346Xp strato version the last time I was at a dealer. I would actually love to run one. I'm not bashing just joining in the 'fun-of-the-forum."
> Life's too short to be bitter. I admittedly love my Stihl saws, and thanks for the comment. Have a great week.
> Tommy



never heard of it.


----------



## fishercat (Mar 14, 2010)

*Lol.*



Burvol said:


> I'm a husky guy and I can tell you. One is for suckers, and one is for suckers with a small Johnson :greenchainsaw:



the great thing about Stihlheads,they keep buying their orange and white gutless trinket saws,that means more REAL saws for the rest of us.

Funny how none of the tree services around here use Stihl except for the MS200t and there are a lot of tree services in CT.


----------



## Baldman (Mar 14, 2010)

opcorn: haha ... I love this...


----------



## Nosmo (Mar 15, 2010)

HARRY BARKER said:


> midget saws? please explain.



He's comparing the 260 to the larger saws he has and uses. Most of we homeowners aren't out in the woods nearly as often , cut smaller trees and the midget saws do the job for us.

Nosmo


----------



## howellhandmade (Mar 15, 2010)

Beefie said:


> Welcome to A.S. you made a fine choice in the 260 PRO. I have one set up with a 16" bar and 3/8" chain, and my buddy just bought one 2 weeks ago and set his up with a 16" bar and .325 chain. His is still breaking his in.
> 
> Make sure you read your owners manual for brake in procedures, I want to say you don't run the saw at WOT for a certain period of time, can't remember how long. The more tanks of gas you get to run thru it the more power it seem's to develop. It took my saw about 15 tanks to really get it feeling nice.
> 
> ...



What the manual says is no WOT with no load for three tanks. In the cut, yes, WOT all the time. Make sure the chain stays sharp, that's your load.

Jack


----------



## huskystihl (Mar 15, 2010)

I finally found the 260 non pro model after searching for awhile. IMO the pro model carries features not realy needed in my case using a 16" bar in addition to price.
#1 decomp valve, if you can't start a 50 cc saw without it you don't need a chainsaw
#2 I know an adjustable oiler is important but mine oils very very well without it but would have took it and don't think it should be left out with the price they charge for it.
Now the bad, I replaced my 026 and to be honest I was severely disapointed with the 260's performance till I opened up the muffler a bit but once I did it has all the power and then some of my saw of old. I don't really care if it's an old outdated design, the 026/260 is built like a sherman tank and can and did take years of abuse and would buy another and another and another and so will you after you've owned it for awhile. Congrats and don't be to drawn in by this saw and that saw cut 1.359 seconds faster and you'll be fine.


----------



## HD-tech-NH (Mar 15, 2010)

fishercat said:


> I have no trouble with anything rattling loose on my Huskies. The muffler rattles loose all the time on my Stihl MS200t. Does that make you feel any better?
> 
> I like and own some Stihls, The MS260 is just out dated and over priced.
> 
> $450 is a good price for the 346xp. Just make sure it's the new 50cc model.




muffler coming loose and you blame the saw, hmm who works or your saw? maybe you should point the finger that way.


----------



## sbhooper (Mar 15, 2010)

I agree, Huskystihl. I bought my 260 originally to do fenceline clearing projects. I got tired of swinging a 361 around. It is a great little saw and since the muffler mod, absolutely screams. I think the decomp on the new saws is rediculous and the adjustable oiler is not necessary. It is over three pounds lighter than my 60cc saws and that makes a difference if you are working at shoulder height a lot. I have the 16-inch/ .325 bar and chain on it. It has become my go-to saw within its capabilities.

I do, however, like my Huskys. Actually, I think my 359 is more comfortable to run than the 361 and to me, feels lighter although it is the exact same weight as the 361. My 13-year-old 257 is also a great saw and has been pretty trouble-free for all the time that I have had it. 

I would really like to get a 346 some day, too. Both companies make good stuff, it just depends on what kind of dealer support you have.


----------



## cmsmoke (Mar 15, 2010)

Page 41 of the operators manual has instructions for break-in procedures. The origional post by Mule just asked for some advice on break-in procedures. The person did his homework and made a choice. Why did such a simple question turn into a bash-fest. I'm glad to hear the Stihl fans finally stand up for themselves.


----------



## Mule (Mar 15, 2010)

Well,I can see that many people enjoy thier 260 and 260 pro chainsaws,as I know I will.I have a pet project just waiting,a miniture log cabin.Someone mentioned exhuast system mods.I did notice the mufflers on new chainsaws look very restrictive.How much is gained with a muffler mod?Can you get perfomance exhuast for chainsaws?.Just curious.


----------



## oneoldbanjo (Mar 16, 2010)

One difference between the MS260 and the MS260 Pro that has not been mentioned is that the MS260 standard model drives the oil pump from the crankshaft - while the MS260 Pro drives the oil pump from the clutch drum. The standard MS260 continues to drive the oil pump when the engine is idling and the chain is not moving - while the MS260 Pro only oils when the chain is moving. (I am not sure if this is true of the earlier standard models - but my MS260 standard is a 2 year old saw and the oil pump is driven by the crankshaft.) Also the standard non-adjustable oil pump is plastic, while the adjustable Pro model oiler is metal.

This has never caused me any excessive oil problems as the oiler is driven at at about 1/8th the maximum engine speed when idling and the oiler output is reduced to almost nothing when idling. I also don't ever let my saws sit and idle for anything more than a few minutes while I move wood around for the next cut.


----------



## logbutcher (Mar 16, 2010)

oneoldbanjo said:


> One difference between the MS260 and the MS260 Pro that has not been mentioned is that the MS260 standard model drives the oil pump from the crankshaft - while the MS260 Pro drives the oil pump from the clutch drum. The standard MS260 continues to drive the oil pump when the engine is idling and the chain is not moving - while the MS260 Pro only oils when the chain is moving. (I am not sure if this is true of the earlier standard models - but my MS260 standard is a 2 year old saw and the oil pump is driven by the crankshaft.) Also *the standard non-adjustable oil pump is plastic, while the adjustable Pro model oiler is metal.*
> This has never caused me any excessive oil problems as the oiler is driven at at about 1/8th the maximum engine speed when idling and the oiler output is reduced to almost nothing when idling. I also don't ever let my saws sit and idle for anything more than a few minutes while I move wood around for the next cut.



Not to worry. "Plastic" is not just plastic anymore (like The Graduate). Many plastics are specified for use in weapons ( Glock, a standard sidearm for many in law enforcement and mil ops), machinery, and a whole lot of car and truck parts. Google "plastic" to get an idea of the 100's of varieties.

As for "metal", last weekend was drain time replacing the &%#[email protected]& white METAL screw ons on the kitchen drain. 10 years old and rotted, fixed to the brass drain. Damn that was some fun. Thank you PVC.

:agree2:Agreed about the oil consumption of the 260 idling---a piddle. Good advice about letting saws idle . After CPL training I brake the saws when putting them down or moving.....it's become automatic. Too many snow snakes here to trip you as well as growing clutzhood.


----------



## stihlcountry (Mar 16, 2010)

I have a MS 260 Pro and it,s fantastic,, flipy caps and all. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## fishercat (Mar 17, 2010)

*no,I blame Stihl for poor design.*



HD-tech-NH said:


> muffler coming loose and you blame the saw, hmm who works or your saw? maybe you should point the finger that way.



I fixed it though.

hey,don't dish it if you can't handle it.


----------



## keith811 (Mar 17, 2010)

Mule said:


> Well,I can see that many people enjoy thier 260 and 260 pro chainsaws,as I know I will.I have a pet project just waiting,a miniture log cabin.Someone mentioned exhuast system mods.I did notice the mufflers on new chainsaws look very restrictive.How much is gained with a muffler mod?Can you get perfomance exhuast for chainsaws?.Just curious.



This is what I did to my husky 455 for a muf mod. I drilled a hole right in the front of it. not fancy but very effective. 1/2" hole it doesn't look the best and doesn't have a spark arrestor but it brought my little saw to life. It wasn't bad before but the difference was amazing.


----------



## oneoldbanjo (Mar 17, 2010)

In my relatively stable 3 saw plan (192T - 12" bar, 260 - 16" bar, 460 - 20" & 32" bars) my 260 is the saw I grab most often. For cutting most of the firewood around my house it does a great job, and it is easy to hold onto for extended periods and fast enough to do the work that needs to be done. The 460 comes out when I need to cut wood that is consistently bigger than 12" - if it is just a few cuts I just keep using the 260. For lots of limbing and brush cleanup I use the 192T. My neighbor heats with wood and has been using an 026 for years......and last year he decided to get a new saw and bought a new MS260....he loves the saw.

I have never owned a Husky and don't have a dog in that fight......the Husky dealers with parts and service are all more than 30 miles away, while I have 3 Stihl dealers with a full stock of parts within 5 miles of my home. I know that if I keep fresh fuel and good oil in my MS260....it will just keep on cutting for many years.

I did a muffler mod on my MS260 by taking off the cover and drilling one additional hole on each side of the single hole the factory drilled. I started out with 3/16" inch holes and have enlarged them to the 5/16" after I ran a few tanks of fuel through. The muffler mod also requires snipping the tabs off the mixture screws and adjusting the carb. Here is a link to the Muffler Mod that I did: http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=91437


----------



## Nosmo (Mar 17, 2010)

*Dealers*

There are two Stihl dealers in my town. As far as I know the only dealers for Husqvarna saws are the ones they let Lowes and TSC sell.

I'd much rather do business with a knowledgable dealer than a box store place.

Nosmo


----------



## huskystihl (Mar 17, 2010)

sbhooper said:


> I agree, Huskystihl. I bought my 260 originally to do fenceline clearing projects. I got tired of swinging a 361 around. It is a great little saw and since the muffler mod, absolutely screams. I think the decomp on the new saws is rediculous and the adjustable oiler is not necessary. It is over three pounds lighter than my 60cc saws and that makes a difference if you are working at shoulder height a lot. I have the 16-inch/ .325 bar and chain on it. It has become my go-to saw within its capabilities.
> 
> I do, however, like my Huskys. Actually, I think my 359 is more comfortable to run than the 361 and to me, feels lighter although it is the exact same weight as the 361. My 13-year-old 257 is also a great saw and has been pretty trouble-free for all the time that I have had it.
> 
> I would really like to get a 346 some day, too. Both companies make good stuff, it just depends on what kind of dealer support you have.


I agree with everything you said to a T. I sold my 361 and bought a 359 for out at the wood pile which probably sees more cutting than my big saws that actually are used daily. I liked the 361 just not as much as the 359 and i'm pretty much partial to stihl. After a little loctite on my husky's all i've ever done is ran them and found they come tuned better from the factory. I haven't owned a stihl yet that didn't require a tweek here and there on the low jet to get the idle right.


----------



## Mule (Mar 18, 2010)

Well,I picked up my 260 
pro today.Only thing wrong was it came with .325 chain and I ordered 3/8.I discussed the .325 chain with my dealer and I decided to take the.325.One of the reasons I decided to go with the.325 is I'm planning to get a second saw eventually and it will be a bigger saw which will make a nice set.But for now I will be enjoying my 260 pro.After the initial run I let it sit a while and then restarted it.Now,I figured I would fire it up on the first (run) setting but it didnt fire over until I went to choke.Then one pull and she was good.I like it.


----------



## sbhooper (Mar 18, 2010)

My 260 is hands down the easiest of my saws to start. I couple pull and it pops and then first pull off choke it takes off.


----------



## StubornDutchman (Mar 18, 2010)

Mule said:


> Well,I picked up my 260
> pro today.Only thing wrong was it came with .325 chain and I ordered 3/8.I discussed the .325 chain with my dealer and I decided to take the.325.One of the reasons I decided to go with the.325 is I'm planning to get a second saw eventually and it will be a bigger saw which will make a nice set.But for now I will be enjoying my 260 pro.After the initial run I let it sit a while and then restarted it.Now,I figured I would fire it up on the first (run) setting but it didnt fire over until I went to choke.Then one pull and she was good.I like it.



???? It took my dealer less than five minutes to swap the sprocket and load the 3/8 RSC chain when I purchased mine last week. This way I can swap stuff around with my 361!


----------



## Beefie (Mar 18, 2010)

*260 pro*

I have all my saws runnig 3/8" chain . that way I only need to carry one size file for all the saws and not a bunch of other files to boot. Congradulations on the new saw MULE . You will like it , I just ran mine today, found more wood that was hidden under the snow. It is a very light weight saw.

Enjoy


Beefie


----------



## Nosmo (Mar 19, 2010)

*NMS 260 Pro*

My dealer has a wide selection of the Stihl saws. He keeps several MS 260 Pro saws on the shelf with 16" or 18" bars and with .325 or 3/8" chain.

I chose the 18" with .325 and later bought an extra 16" bar and 2 chains.
So far I have been able to fell and buck any tree I wanted to cut up for firewood. Cut one down earlier this week with a 26" diameter trunk.

This is a great saw for a homeowner who wants to gather his/her own firewood.

Nosmo


----------



## jburner (Mar 19, 2010)

I agree. I own an older 026 Pro. Was in good shape, seemed hardly used. That changed once I got it. Just put a new 16" bar and sprocket on with a few new chains. Modded the muffler and changed out the carb and she runs awesome, kicking out the chips without hardly any effort. (I had the non adjustable carb on the H end of things.)


----------



## ptabaka (Mar 20, 2010)

*026*

first tme i ran a 026 very nice saw im a husky guy have a 346 5100 but gotta say nice saw good luck pete


----------



## Wasatch Stihl (Mar 23, 2010)

First Post!

I'm in the process of acquiring a used 260 Pro which has a 20" bar on it. My preference is a 16" bar and I'll be making that change soon, but what are the pros and cons of .325 vs 3/8" (.375) chain. (I realize if I switch to 3/8" I'll have to change the sprocket.)

BTW, this saw is replacing a Husky. It was just too problematic. IMHO a chain saw that isn't dependable isn't worth having.


----------



## Nosmo (Mar 23, 2010)

You will also have to change the bar. The difference between the two sizes 3/8" and .325 is the cutting speed.

I prefer the .325 but at my age I'm in no hurry while cutting wood. My 260 cuts fast enough and completely through a log with the .325.

Nosmo


----------



## jburner (Mar 23, 2010)

Wasatch Stihl said:


> First Post!
> 
> what are the pros and cons of .325 vs 3/8" (.375) chain. (I realize if I switch to 3/8" I'll have to change the sprocket.)



I just went through this same thing and ended up with the .325. 
The reason most change is because they have another saw that is already 3/8" sprocket/chain therefore, their file is the same on all. As for the speed, that argument goes round and round. In the end, i was told that a .325 seems to be a smoother cut, less bouncy in the cut, and unless you are really going through alot of stumps or racing, the .325 is going to be better all around (limbing, trimming, & stumps) (full chisel is the way to go too), at least that was the general consensus. This has been discussed ad infinitum so I thought I'd give you a summary of what I've come to know. 

Again, others will say something different, but that's why we go round and round. One other thing to take into consideration is, what size file do you have now? Any other chains that will work now, any other saws that are that same size? In the end, there is a reason why they come with the .325 on them. I agree with the 16" bar too by the way - nice size, good balance.


----------



## Nosmo (Mar 23, 2010)

I already had a.325 chain on my MS250C so I went ahead and got .325 on the MS 260. Went ahead and got an 18" bar and a 16" on the 260. 

All my chains take the same size file 3/16".

Nosmo


----------



## banshee67 (Mar 23, 2010)

but .. but.... but.....i want a new ms260 too


----------



## North by Northwest (Apr 1, 2010)

tree md said:


> Love my 260. Been using them since they were the 026. Great limbing saw and can be very nice in the tree when I have wood too big for the 200T, 14" bar but the 361, 20" bar would be overkill. I have a 16" bar on my 260 as well.
> 
> Hate the flippy caps on all new Stihls. Worst thing they ever came out with.



Good Thread , should be Safe to add to the discussion. Was intent on picking up a Husky 455 then saw that it was Plastic rather than Metal Crank Case . I think the Local Husky / Stil Dealer has Sold me on a MS 260 Pro . I might even look at a 361 . My Old tried and proven Pioneer 11-60 had a 20 Bar and has earned some retirement time lol . Great Forum Guys learning something new it visit , something new for a Old-Timer lol !


----------



## tomtrees58 (Apr 1, 2010)

Broken said:


> Good Thread , should be Safe to add to the discussion. Was intent on picking up a Husky 455 then saw that it was Plastic rather than Metal Crank Case . I think the Local Husky / Stil Dealer has Sold me on a MS 260 Pro . I might even look at a 361 . My Old tried and proven Pioneer 11-60 had a 20 Bar and has earned some retirement time lol . Great Forum Guys learning something new it visit , something new for a Old-Timer lol !



this is a old thread and 361 is and old saw the new one is a 362 tom trees


----------



## North by Northwest (Apr 1, 2010)

tomtrees58 said:


> this is a old thread and 361 is and old saw the new one is a 362 tom trees



Heck my local Dealer is still running numbers for this Season from the Manufacturer Rep . I'll probably eyeball both of the Saws one more time prior to deciding on the xtra $100.00 . According to the Dealer the 260 Pro will handle the 18" Bars no problem , I don't want it lugging though .


----------



## tomtrees58 (Apr 1, 2010)

Broken said:


> Heck my local Dealer is still running numbers for this Season from the Manufacturer Rep . I'll probably eyeball both of the Saws one more time prior to deciding on the xtra $100.00 . According to the Dealer the 260 Pro will handle the 18" Bars no problem , I don't want it lugging though .



yes the 026 we run with 18" bars i have a 361 and 362 we run 24s on them tom trees


----------



## Nosmo (Apr 1, 2010)

An 18" .325 chain and bar will not lug the MS 260 Pro. It is better yet (for me) to use a 16" bar and chain and if necessary change to my 18" set up.

Yes the 362 replaces the 361. I was over at my dealers a couple weeks or so ago. They were offering 10% discount on any Stihl products. Not bars and chains but Saws, Tillers etc. They had some 361 on the shelves.

Seems I read a post recently claiming the 361 is the better of the two.

Nosmo


----------



## North by Northwest (Apr 1, 2010)

tomtrees58 said:


> yes the 026 we run with 18" bars i have a 361 and 362 we run 24s on them tom trees



Thanx Guys ! Between you and Nosmo I think I will discuss further with my Dealer . I would not won't to kick my ass later for not spending a little more now. My Old Pioneers 11-60 and P-20 ran 20" and 16" Roller Tip with No Problems . I realize were talking 58 cc. & 51 cc. compared to Stil 50 cc.
I would think with the new saws you must have better HP , but not sure of the Torgue Factor of the 60's Vintage and today. I'll have to review the Bore and Stroke Comparisons. Where is Pioneer600 Guy when you need him lol . Anyways I'am happy I found this Site with all you Saw Guru's . I have cut a lot of 18" - 20" + Maple back in my day as a Gentleman Farmer , but now a days just enough for the Camp and Home Work Shops Stoves with Hip Replacement Scheduled for May. Never too Old to learn more . If any of you Boys are Real Bored let me know what you would Buy between the Two Saws . As I said the Dealer was just getting in Spec's and Pricing and Discounts on the New Line . He never Mentioned the 362 , perhaps he wants to unload all the Older Models ..Food for Thought .... Thanks again .


----------



## JJuday (Apr 1, 2010)

Another thing worth considering is buying a different sprocket for your saw. It probably has a 7 pin. I think an 8 pin is 4 to 5 dollars and can make a difference espically with the 16'' bar. I'd stick with the 7 on an 18'' bar. Good luck with that saw! JJuday.


----------



## North by Northwest (Apr 2, 2010)

JJuday said:


> Another thing worth considering is buying a different sprocket for your saw. It probably has a 7 pin. I think an 8 pin is 4 to 5 dollars and can make a difference espically with the 16'' bar. I'd stick with the 7 on an 18'' bar. Good luck with that saw! JJuday.



Will do JJ , Thanks to this forum I have a lot of consideration prior to purchase , which is a Great Thing. Well of to Camp have a few Trees (Maple) to cut down (Wind Damage) with my Sons Husky lol , he always offers it when my Old Pioneers are down Roflmbo !


----------



## Wasatch Stihl (Apr 3, 2010)

I've got a really nice 038 AV Magnum 2 that I purchased new a number of years ago. It's been an outstanding saw.

However, as I've gotten older the weight of a chainsaw has become more important to me. The 260 Pro I just bought weighs 10.6 lbs and puts out 3.2 HP. That 038 weighs 15.0 lbs, but puts out 4.8 HP.

For some things the 038 is clearly the better choice, but when I think about how often I need the extra power compared with how often I'd rather not have the extra weight, I decided to get the 260 Pro.

BTW, I bought my 260 Pro used and it came with a 20" bar. I will change that to a 16"bar, but it seems Stihl thinks it will do just fine with a 20" bar.


----------



## StihlyinEly (Apr 3, 2010)

Wasatch Stihl said:


> BTW, I bought my 260 Pro used and it came with a 20" bar. I will change that to a 16"bar, but it seems Stihl thinks it will do just fine with a 20" bar.



You wouldn't have any trouble running a 20-inch .325 pitch B&C on the 260 in softer wood like spruce, pine, fir or aspen, for example. But in hardwood it's too much bar, IMO, and you'll find yourself easing off in the cut to avoid bogging down. I run my 026 with a 16-inch 3/8 pitch B&C and it's perfect that way. And three of my four saws run the 3/8 pitch (more aggressive cut than .325), so I don't need three different sizes of files for chain sharpening. Only the 011 takes a different pitch chain in my 4-saw lineup (the 3/8 low profile = smaller file than standard 3/8).

If you do a muffler mod on your 260 (which also requires retuning the H and L screws), you'll be able to pull a 20-inch through hardwood OK. Over in the Chainsaw Forum there is a thread stickied to the top about how to do a muff mod. The newer saws (MS series) have mufflers with very small/restrictive openings, courtesy of tightening EPA admissions standards, and the saws really wake up with those muffler exhaust openings are enlarged.

If it's still under warranty, a muff mod will void the warranty.


----------



## CENTRAL BOILER (Apr 3, 2010)

had a ms260 one time was not pro but was a good saw very dependable and lite weight. run 93 octane gas and use stihl utra mix and you will be cutting wood.


----------



## JJuday (Apr 3, 2010)

Wasatch Stihl said:


> I've got a really nice 038 AV Magnum 2 that I purchased new a number of years ago. It's been an outstanding saw.
> 
> However, as I've gotten older the weight of a chainsaw has become more important to me. The 260 Pro I just bought weighs 10.6 lbs and puts out 3.2 HP. That 038 weighs 15.0 lbs, but puts out 4.8 HP.
> 
> ...



15lbs for just the power head maybe, I weighed mine not too long ago with 20''b&c and full of fluids on a good spring scales and it pegged 21lbs! So did the 041 AV. The 260 pro with 16'' b&c and full of fluids hit 16lbs. You don't wanna know what the 084 oinked out at!!! My back hurt just seeing the results! JJuday.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Apr 4, 2010)

JJuday said:


> 15lbs for just the power head maybe, I weighed mine not too long ago with 20''b&c and full of fluids on a good spring scales and it pegged 21lbs! So did the 041 AV. The 260 pro with 16'' b&c and full of fluids hit 16lbs. You don't wanna know what the 084 oinked out at!!! My back hurt just seeing the results! JJuday.



and 084 no bad you should climb with one tom trees:newbie:


----------



## sbhooper (Apr 4, 2010)

I think that you would regret using an 8-pin sprocket on a 260. You can get some more speed, but you will lose the power. It might be OK for limbing.


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Apr 4, 2010)

Just a note for the guys saying that the decomp is ridiculous on a 50cc saw. From my understanding, it isn't there to make pulling it over easier on the operator, it's there to make pulling it over easier on the plastic starter components.

Ian


----------



## StihlyinEly (Apr 4, 2010)

Haywire Haywood said:


> Just a note for the guys saying that the decomp is ridiculous on a 50cc saw. From my understanding, it isn't there to make pulling it over easier on the operator, it's there to make pulling it over easier on the plastic starter components.



Now, that's sensible.


----------



## Nosmo (Apr 4, 2010)

*Decompression Button*

Well, I'm glad it is there for whatever reason they put it on the saw.

Nosmo


----------



## JJuday (Apr 4, 2010)

sbhooper said:


> I think that you would regret using an 8-pin sprocket on a 260. You can get some more speed, but you will lose the power. It might be OK for limbing.



8 pin and 16'' b&c here and no regrets! 260 pro is aimed at the limbing and thinning/tree and bucket work tasks anyway.


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Apr 5, 2010)

JJuday said:


> 8 pin and 16'' b&c here and no regrets! 260 pro is aimed at the limbing and thinning/tree and bucket work tasks anyway.



Yep, it all depends on what you're using it for. If you are using it for a light weight limbing saw and all it sees is 8" and smaller stuff, then the larger rim might not be too much. 

However, if it is used as a primary firewood saw and that 16" bar gets buried on a regular basis, you'd be best served with a standard rim IMO.

Ian


----------



## fishercat (Apr 5, 2010)

*yep,you're right.*



Haywire Haywood said:


> Just a note for the guys saying that the decomp is ridiculous on a 50cc saw. From my understanding, it isn't there to make pulling it over easier on the operator, it's there to make pulling it over easier on the plastic starter components.
> 
> Ian



it's to take stress off the recoil pawls and even the rope.


----------

